# Fader gene in royals



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

as it says pretty much ....... who knows anythin about the fader gene in royals ??

Fader Lemon Pastel Yellow Belly - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

also anyone got any ideas on the sunburst pastel nerd have ??
Sunburst Pastel | Ball Python Double Combos


reason i ask is


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone ???


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

seems as though everyone else knows just as much as me :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

It's a looker all right but Kevin isn't the type to give out much info on the morphs that he produces.


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

I have emailed nerd and got a response :2thumb: all he said that was any use really is that he'd advise I put it to a pastel :whistling2:........ which got me thinkin more about the fader genes possibility :notworthy:


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

s3xy_sheep said:


> I have emailed nerd and got a response :2thumb: all he said that was any use really is that he'd advise I put it to a pastel :whistling2:........ which got me thinkin more about the fader genes possibility :notworthy:



Some good looking snakes  

Gemma


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

this is the female pastel he will go to when the time comes


----------



## morphmagic (Sep 24, 2010)

Take a look at the fader pastel on Brin's Balls - Welcome to Brin's Balls breeding projects. Very similar type of thing. :2thumb:​


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

*for comparrison*









his 








ours


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

anyone else know anythin


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

i don't think there's many that can give accurate answers at the mo, is still very much 'work in progress'
better to post/search on the USA forums


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

alan1 said:


> i don't think there's many that can give accurate answers at the mo, is still very much 'work in progress'
> better to post/search on the USA forums


cheers al ....... the only stuff i been able to find out about them is the links/pics i have linked to this thread seems them faders are as rare as rocking horse poo

any you have how many fader supers ? :devil::lol2:


----------



## Blake1990 (May 15, 2011)

i have a male pastel that has produced a few super pastel faders :mf_dribble:

im looking forward to seeing what i get when i put him to my female pastel :mf_dribble:


----------

